# Wasting Away In Margaritaville



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Got into Sugarloaf KOA about 4pm and set up. This is where the Boomers and Xers from the the frozen north come to thaw out. Everybody's in a party mood down here! Lots of families with kids enjoying the warm weather and beach. This evening they had a BBQ and a great local band that even the kids enjoyed. 80 degrees with a tropical breeze! This is far more than a just another KOA or a place to park your TT. This is lots of friendly folks having a real good time.

It costs about 90 to 100 a day here but worth it. What is a Cheeseburger in Paradise worth? This is serious attitude adjustment! Our son and family will be down for a week this Tuesday. Look forward to seeing them.

If you've never been down to the Keys you owe it to yourself to try it out. The drive is easy. Just stay a few places along the way. I love to drive almost as much as the destination. I love to sit behind the wheel of 610 ft/lbs of torque with the OB in tow. Southbound and down, feel the stress roll away. C'mon down!! It's good to be in Margaritaville.

Jim


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

JimBo99 said:


> Got into Sugarloaf KOA about 4pm and set up. This is where the Boomers and Xers from the the frozen north come to thaw out. Everybody's in a party mood down here! Lots of families with kids enjoying the warm weather and beach. This evening they had a BBQ and a great local band that even the kids enjoyed. 80 degrees with a tropical breeze! This is far more than a just another KOA or a place to park your TT. This is lots of friendly folks having a real good time.
> 
> It costs about 90 to 100 a day here but worth it. What is a Cheeseburger in Paradise worth? This is serious attitude adjustment! Our son and family will be down for a week this Tuesday. Look forward to seeing them.
> 
> ...


Did you wave on the way by? Place sounds great. Take lots of pictures and enjoy..


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a fun place 
Have a great time and you need to post some pics









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jimbo, wish I was there, too!

Have a great time.

Mark


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Sounds like a fun place
> Have a great time and you need to post some pics
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post some pics later this week in a new thread. Forgot to mention that as soon as I backed into my site and got out of the truck a lady from a nearby site came over and said, "Oh, my Outback!" She is looking for a used one. I encouraged her to visit this web site and post.

Greetings,
Jim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

As I read this it is 25* and they are talking about a snow storm coming in early in the week!!!!

I REALLY wish I was there!!!!

Do me one favor....go get a ice cold Corona, a beach chair, and sit on the beach and enjoy it for me....and take a picture.

Have fun and think of those of us who are freezing our butts off up here.

Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Say hi to Jimmy and the Coral Reefers!
Have a great time and what I wouldn't give to be down their right now!
From a really, really frozen Parrot Head cheers!

Steve


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Awe, the Florida Keys, our favorite US mainland location.

We've never camped there but we honeymooned from Ft. Lauderdale down to the tip of the Key's in Jan, 2001.

Unforgettable times, unforgettable place.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Do me one favor....go get a ice cold Corona, a beach chair, and sit on the beach and enjoy it for me....and take a picture.
> 
> Gary


 Of course, in keeping with tradition started by Jolly, you must include your feet in the photo!

Dan


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for sharing about your trip (or rubbing it in







)

Enjoy your time there and takes lots of pics


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Jim,
Sounds like where I want to be. If you get bored Habitat for Humanity needs some camper workers(Care A Vanners) to help out in Key West. Commitments here prevent me from joining you. Enjoy it! If you have a cold one for each of us, they'll have to pour you back into the OB every night.LOL
Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Packing to leave right now









Wait! We haven't gotten our Outback back from repairs yet









OK, well pop open a cold one for us would ya?
Enjoy the weather and have fun,
Dawn


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Dang Jim, sounds wonderful down there. I could only WISH I was there.
Have fun, soak up some sun for us all and most importantly ENJOY YOURSELF!
Sounds like that won't be a problem though


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I am WAY jealous! Please take a lot of pictures and post them here on your return.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

oh i love being in the keys. i was down there in june and had my convertible with me that time. when i get older i'll be spending alot of time on key west time. wow wish i was there


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

I will be joining Sun. Margaritaville - ah Las Vegas Maragaritaville on the strip - Close enough I know it not the keys but they the drinks are cold and they play Jimmy









Thor


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im cold....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Im cold....


...and I'm not in Margaritaville


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Im cold....


...and I'm not in Margaritaville















[/quote]
you two are funny!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That sounds fantastic!


----------

